# RED ALERT!!!  Beam me up Scotty   Yahoo!! A little update!.



## barneyguey (Apr 12, 2017)

My Wife thinks maybe Aliens Took out my Brain during one of my Abductions.LOL

Hello, My name is Barry. I love old Badges and the History behind the names on them. I have been collecting them for years, but just got serious about it over the last three years. I had some Medical problems and have been Home bound since my Back Surgery and needed something to keep me from going CRAZY! I wish I could go to Swap Meets but I can't.

I buy Badges as another outlet for my Passion for Bicycles and the History behind them. They are as Beautiful as the Bikes and I can buy them from fellow bike freaks off The Cabe, ebay etc. and I don't have to drive anywhere.

$$$$$ paid for Cooool! Badges

Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or 
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry

                                                                                                                 Thank you very much. Barry

Update! I'm coming up on the Two year mark for healing from my neck surgery. I gained enough strength to  start my chainsaw. Yahoo! I bought fire wood for the first time last year and now I don't have to any more!


----------



## barneyguey (May 14, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 2, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 16, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 16, 2017)

bump


----------



## rrtbike (Jun 16, 2017)

Good luck!​


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks a lot! Good luck to you!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jun 17, 2017)

I can confirm from personal experience; Barry is a great guy, and delightful to deal with. Still keeping my eyes open for you B...


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 17, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> I can confirm from personal experience; Barry is a great guy, and delightful to deal with. Still keeping my eyes open for you B...



That's very kind of you to say! Have a great day! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 24, 2017)

bump


----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2017)

Barry is the real deal.    Catfish Approved!


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 24, 2017)

catfish said:


> Barry is the real deal.    Catfish Approved!
> View attachment 486681



Thanks! That is very kind of you to say. Barry


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 24, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> My Wife thinks maybe Aliens Took out my Brain during one of my Abductions.LOL




not likely, the Aliens haven't visited here in 70yrs
 .. there looking for inteligent life form,,,,,, there's way to much stupid here to sift through


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 7, 2017)

Update! I'm coming up on the Two year mark for healing from my neck surgery. I gained enough strength to start my chainsaw. Yahoo! I bought fire wood for the first time last year and now I don't have to any more!


----------



## catfish (Jul 7, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Update! I'm coming up on the Two year mark for healing from my neck surgery. I gained enough strength to start my chainsaw. Yahoo! I bought fire wood for the first time last year and now I don't have to any more!




But do you think you will be able to go to Memory Lane and Ann Arbor in 2018?


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 7, 2017)

catfish said:


> But do you think you will be able to go to Memory Lane and Ann Arbor in 2018?



That's my goal! I want to meet all you guys I've been talking with through The Cabe.

What's the biggest head badge collection you've seen catfish? I wrote that I'd heard of 3,4 & 5000 badge collections in the book.


----------



## catfish (Jul 7, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> That's m
> 
> That's my goal! I want to meet all you guys I've been talking with through The Cabe.
> 
> What's the biggest head badge collection you've seen catfish? I wrote that I'd heard of 3,4 & 5000 badge collections in the book.




See you there!


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 7, 2017)

I can't wait!


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 17, 2017)

Another update Guys.
I just had my thumb fusion and carpal tunnel  surgery on my left hand. After is heals I can't wait to get back to my badge book. Yahoooo  The Dr. said my thumb joint was completely worn out and had to use a plate instead of a pin to hold in position. He took bone from my wrist to grout the joint. While he was there he did the carpal tunnel release. Maybe I'll be able to play Guitar without pain.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 17, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Another update Guys.
> I just had my thumb fusion and carpal tunnel  surgery on my left hand. After is heals I can't wait to get back to my badge book. Yahoooo  The Dr. said my thumb joint was completely worn out and had to use a plate instead of a pin to hold in position. He took bone from my wrist to grout the joint. While he was there he did the carpal tunnel release. Maybe I'll be able to play Guitar without pain.
> View attachment 693757


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 17, 2017)

Good luck with the recovery! Not for sale but this seems to be a fairly rare Schwinn badge from my 1941 cantilever Bike. I’m in the process of restoring it. It says Lenz Lancing Flyer . Oscar C 


 Lenz was a Harley dealer in Lansing MI in the early 2Oth century, and brought bikes in probably to get future customers by selling bikes to kids. Gary


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 17, 2017)

Cool! I've only seen two of those! They are rare! I didn't know that history. Thanks for sharing. Barry
This is the photo I have.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 17, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Another update Guys.
> I just had my thumb fusion and carpal tunnel  surgery on my left hand. After is heals I can't wait to get back to my badge book. Yahoooo  The Dr. said my thumb joint was completely worn out and had to use a plate instead of a pin to hold in position. He took bone from my wrist to grout the joint. While he was there he did the carpal tunnel release. Maybe I'll be able to play Guitar without pain.
> View attachment 693757




Ouchhhhh! Get well.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 18, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> Ouchhhhh! Get well.



Thank you! Have great day! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 21, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> not likely, the Aliens haven't visited here in 70yrs
> .. there looking for inteligent life form,,,,,, there's way to much stupid here to sift through



Lol, So very true!

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 26, 2017)

Check out my frakenthumb! I started physical therapy Wednesday the 25th of Oct. Surgery was on the 11th Oct. I can't wait to work on a bike or play my guitar!


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 26, 2017)

The last photo is the carpal tunnel surgery. It's nothing compared to the thumb.
Even though the thumb has some pain, it's nothing compared to how much it hurt before surgery. I already feel better! Yahoo!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 10, 2017)

Healing up good!


 

 


Hello Guys! I'm looking for Bicycle Badges Cash $$$ Paid
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or 
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry
I'm always looking for any cool Badges that catch my eye.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 17, 2017)

Three more weeks and I'm free of my millstone (cast) hanging about my neck. Lol. Then I'll be free! I can't wait to play my Guitar!!!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 26, 2017)

10 more days and my hand is free! I already started playing with my Les Paul! I'm excited.  I really want to hit the badge book hard after I can type with both hands. Can't wait! 







Hello Guys! I'm looking for some Bicycle Badges Cash $$$ Paid
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or 
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry
I'm always looking for any cool Badges that catch my eye!


----------

